# Hematoma CPT code



## coders_rock! (May 23, 2013)

Good day,

Does anyone know the CPT code for Hematoma Evacuation of the HIP? My guess is 10140 or 10160. What's your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## Brenda L (May 23, 2013)

Good morning,

It is according to what was actually done, take a look at code 26990 if it was a deep abscess.


----------

